# Hopper Compatibility with Dish Network 1000 Satellite Dish



## mountainman3520

Hello!

I've been a long time Dish customer and have owned most every version of DVR they've built since the beginning. I recently upgraded from a 722 to a Hopper.

Awesome new system!

My satellite dish is an older one, designed for use with the 600/700 generation of receivers to get the 110/119/129 west coast set of three sats. I've attached a photo. I think its called a 1000.2. I previously had the first three sat west coast dish, I believe a 1000.1 but had trouble getting 129 and upgraded to a 1000.2 which was slightly bigger and I guess had improved ability to receive 129. Do this all sound right? It was years ago and my memory is foggy on it.

New customers are getting a black dish that I think is called a 1000.4. Right?

So my questions are all about connecting my old 1000.2 dish to the hopper. I'm hoping to not have to change my dish.

Previously with my 722 setup I had two coax cables run out of the 1000.2 dish into the house. One of those cables was unused (previously used when the two tuner DVR receivers wanted two coax) and the second one went into a splitter that attached to two inputs on the 722.

The Hopper has only a single coax input, so I directly attached one coax from the 1000.2 to the Hopper input and it seems to mostly work. I did not insert a solo or duo node.

The Hopper diagnostic reports the following for the dish:
DPP 1K.2, 1K.2(1), 1K.2(2), 1K.2(3), (4)

I interpret this to mean that the Hopper is correctly detecting a 1000.2 dish. I'm not sure what the (1) (2) (3) (4) mean but it seems like it defines the switching channels or frequency stacking of multiple signals.

I can receive channels from all three sats (110, 119, 129). And I can record using the two main tuners, just like on the 722, including simultaneously. When I run the diagnostics and check switch the first two satellite tuners pass but tuner 3 fails. It looks like the PrimeTime Anytime feature also isn't working, ie nothing get's recorded even with it enabled, so I assume it uses that third tuner that isn't getting signal hence it just fails silently without any displayed error.

Does this all sound correct?

Is there a better way to connect a Hopper to a 1000.2 dish such that I can get all three tuners working including PrimeTime Anytime?

Is there a way to add a solo node so I can use a Joey?

If I added a solo node, how should I connect between the 1000.2 dish and the two sat inputs on the solo node? Or does the solo node require a 1000.4 dish to work?

I have the two coax cables run underground to the dish so I guess I could fairly easily upgrade my dish but I'd rather not mess with it if there's a way to use my existing dish.

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith

Need Solo Node for support third tuner. All diagrams are here www.dishuser.org/hopper.php - Information


----------



## mountainman3520

P Smith said:


> Need Solo Node for support third tuner. All diagrams are here - Information


I looked at the diagrams and it appears they show two coax coming out of a grey dish 1000 (looks just like mine) into the two inputs of a solo node. And then the Solo Node host output goes to the Hopper.

Is this correct?

If so, I guess it works fine to use a dish 1000.2 including its two coax outputs with a solo node and a single Hopper. But if adding a second Hopper to the system, and hence a duo node, then a new dish 1000.4 is needed with three coax going into the duo node?

Thanks


----------



## James Long

You would not need the new dish for a second hopper ... you would just need a third cable from your current dish to feed the Duo node.


----------



## coolman302003

mountainman3520 said:


> New customers are getting a black dish that I think is called a 1000.4. Right?


For a while they were installing Western Arc (110W, 119W, 129W) with the larger reflector (1000.4), but a while back they stopped and went back to installing the 1000.2 for WA. Currently only Eastern Arc (61.5W, 72.7W, 77W) installs will get the dish with the larger reflector (1000.4).


----------



## P Smith

coolman302003 said:


> For a while they were installing Western Arc (110W, 119W, 129W) with the larger reflector (1000.4), but a while back they stopped and went back to installing the 1000.2 for WA. Currently only Eastern Arc (61.5W, 72.7W, 77W) installs will get the dish with the larger reflector (1000.4).


Perhaps TN has the outage of black Turbo HD 1k4, here in CA these still installing.


----------



## mountainman3520

coolman302003 said:


> For a while they were installing Western Arc (110W, 119W, 129W) with the larger reflector (1000.4), but a while back they stopped and went back to installing the 1000.2 for WA. Currently only Eastern Arc (61.5W, 72.7W, 77W) installs will get the dish with the larger reflector (1000.4).


All the recent installs I see in northern CA are the black dish. I can't tell from a distance exactly what version it is but they are appearing all over CA. Are all black dishes 1000.4 or are they making 1000.2 black dishes?

I currently have a 1000.2 grey dish which is a little larger than my old 1000.1 grey dish. It's possible that the new black dishes are exactly the same as my ~4 year old 1000.2 grey dish but I can't tell by looking at them from a distance. I assumed they were 1000.4 dishes but maybe I'm incorrect. Could be that DISH just changed the color and they are otherwise identical.


----------



## James Long

Your current dish should work, but if it doesn't the new dish (whatever is appropriate) is included in the install - so "no worries mate".


----------



## coolman302003

Hmmm well I rememeber reading a while back that they were going back to the 1000.2 for WA, I think a D.I.R.T. member even confirmed it. Anyway, if there still installing them I have to wonder why SolidSignal and Sadoun are showing the 1000.4 WA Assembly Discontinued & Not available on there sites...

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DISH10004WA

http://sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point4.htm
Sadoun specially states: 'Replaced with Dish 1000.2'


----------



## mountainman3520

I have a friend who just had a new black dish installed in CA for a dual hopper system. I'll take a photo of it and post. Maybe you guys can tell what model it is.


----------



## mountainman3520

I couldn't get a good close shot of his newly installed black Hopper dish without climbing on the roof but on his receiver system diag page it is listed as 1K.2 so I guess CA is installing black 1000.2 dishes now. My 1000.2 dish from about 4 years ago is grey.

Same dish, different paint job?


----------



## 356B

I live in California, I have two Hoppers and my Dish is grey installed recently......everything works.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> You would not need the new dish for a second hopper ... you would just need a third cable from your current dish to feed the Duo node.


The DISH 1000.2 only has two outputs so that's not an option without adding at least a DPP33 to the pile. IIRC, the DPP33 can drive a DPX.

I'd suggest upgrading to a newer dish as it should drive the DPX without an intermediate switch.


----------



## frodob9

harsh said:


> The DISH 1000.2 only has two outputs so that's not an option without adding at least a DPP33 to the pile. IIRC, the DPP33 can drive a DPX.
> 
> I'd suggest upgrading to a newer dish as it should drive the DPX without an intermediate switch.


The Dish 1000.2 has a switch built in and includes 3 outputs. It can be connected directly to a duo node. I have a 2 Hopper/2 Joey system running off of a western arc 1000.2.


----------



## mountainman3520

frodob9 said:


> The Dish 1000.2 has a switch built in and includes 3 outputs. It can be connected directly to a duo node. I have a 2 Hopper/2 Joey system running off of a western arc 1000.2.


I assumed the dish receivers correctly detect what type of dish/LNB they are attached to. So when they say 1k.2, its a 1000.2. And that all 1000.2 dishes are the same, but I don't know how to account for west vs. east coast dishes.

My friends new black 1000.2 has four coax connectors on the LNB. Three are outputs, connected to a duo node since he has two hoppers. The fourth is an input for adding an extra dish in another direction, which he isn't using.

I'm not sure if my old grey 1000.2 is the same or not. It has only two cables wired out but I only needed two so the other two could just be no connects. I can't remember and don't want to take it apart to peak.


----------



## P Smith

Try www.dishuser.org to obtain more info about different LNBFs and switches.


----------



## coolman302003

mountainman3520 said:


> I don't know how to account for west vs. east coast dishes.


Simply look at the LNBs on the dishes:

LNB on Western Arc 1000.2:









LNB on Eastern Arc 1000.4:


----------



## mountainman3520

My dish is definitely a western arc 1000.2 in grey and my friends appears to be the same but in black.

One comment on that photo, I believe there is an error in the labeling. It's correct that the three horns on the LNBF are each used to serve one satellite (110, 119, 129). But the three outputs on the bottom of the LNBF are not allocated one to each sat, even though the image labeling says that they are. There is a switch or multiplexor inside the LNBF that puts all three sats on each of the bottom outputs. As an example to prove this is true, my system currently has only one of the three outputs connected and I get all three sats. The multiple LNBF outputs each go to a different receiver / tuner.

What I don't understand is why a dedicated output from the LNBF is required for each receiver, but only sometimes. The 722 split a single LNBF output to its two tuners. Previous receivers required one coax from the LNBF per tuner so the older two tuner receivers needed two coax connections to the LNBF. The Hopper uses 2 LNBF outputs for the three tuners on a single Hopper via a solo node or 3 lNBF outputs for the 6 tuners on two Hoppers via a duo node.

Why can't the dish just output a single coax with the signals from the three sats stacked at different frequencies, and then split that signal to however many receivers? It doesn't seem like its just a question of having enough signal strength. There's something more complicated going on inside the LNBF.


----------



## RasputinAXP

mountainman3520 said:


> What I don't understand is why a dedicated output from the LNBF is required for each receiver, but only sometimes. The 722 split a single LNBF output to its two tuners.


No it didn't. It had a diplexed signal that required a diplexer to split them back out at the 722.


----------



## P Smith

mountainman3520 said:


> My dish is definitely a western arc 1000.2 in grey and my friends appears to be the same but in black.
> 
> One comment on that photo, I believe there is an error in the labeling. It's correct that the three horns on the LNBF are each used to serve one satellite (110, 119, 129). But the three outputs on the bottom of the LNBF are not allocated one to each sat, even though the image labeling says that they are. There is a switch or multiplexor inside the LNBF that puts all three sats on each of the bottom outputs. As an example to prove this is true, my system currently has only one of the three outputs connected and I get all three sats. The multiple LNBF outputs each go to a different receiver / tuner.
> 
> What I don't understand is why a dedicated output from the LNBF is required for each receiver, but only sometimes. The 722 split a single LNBF output to its two tuners. Previous receivers required one coax from the LNBF per tuner so the older two tuner receivers needed two coax connections to the LNBF. The Hopper uses 2 LNBF outputs for the three tuners on a single Hopper via a solo node or 3 lNBF outputs for the 6 tuners on two Hoppers via a duo node.
> 
> *Why can't the dish just output a single coax with the signals from the three sats stacked at different frequencies, and then split that signal to however many receivers? It doesn't seem like its just a question of having enough signal strength. There's something more complicated going on inside the LNBF*.


Because the technology evolving by jumps not smoothly as you want.
It was legacy when polarity switched by voltage (950-1450 MHz); then DP and DPP came with stacking freq plan - both polarity in same cable same time (950-1450 and 1650-2150). then last DPX with three chunks (950-1450 and 1650-2150 and 2500-3000 MHz); each technology has own type of switch: legacy - a bunch of SWxx, DP - DP/DPPxx, last DPX - solo or duo node.

What you don't comprehend - different combination of LNBF+switch.
Perhaps one day dish will give you new dish with 3 LNBF combined with DPX switch and you will be happy with one cable to each h2k.


----------



## James Long

mountainman3520 said:


> One comment on that photo, I believe there is an error in the labeling. It's correct that the three horns on the LNBF are each used to serve one satellite (110, 119, 129). But the three outputs on the bottom of the LNBF are not allocated one to each sat, even though the image labeling says that they are.


When connected to another switch (such as a DPP44 or DP34) the labeling is correct. When connected direct to a receiver the receiver controls what feeds it needs on the cable feeding that receiver.


----------



## Grandma13

Hi! I'm a complete newbie to all of this. Anyway, we currently have the Dish 1000 and the vip 722 receiver. We bought a Dish Hopper, one Joey and the solo node. There is only one cable coming out of the Dish into the house. All of the diagrams I've seen show you need two cable coming from the Dish. Can I, and HOW can I convert my Dish to get two cables coming from it?

Thanks


----------



## harsh

Grandma13 said:


> Can I, and HOW can I convert my Dish to get two cables coming from it?


There is another output on the main LNB that you can run an additional cable to.

The Dish 1000 supports two outputs and the 1000.x support three.


----------



## NYDutch

The color of the dish is meaningless. For instance, I have two 1000.4's, one is grey the other is black. Both work fine with either western or eastern arc LNBF's.


----------



## scooper

And as another point -

The DPP33 switch is INCOMPATIBLE with DPP LNB's ( and yes - I have one and it doesn't work with a DPP TWIN). If you need more than 3 Dish outputs, you need a DPP44 switch., DPP33 switch only works with Dishpro LNBs .

In the large - you need the single or Dual nodes for your Hopper / Joey system. These can connect to DPP switches / LNBs.


----------



## RBA

harsh said:


> There is another output on the main LNB that you can run an additional cable to.
> 
> The Dish 1000 supports two outputs and the 1000.x support three.


YOU have already been corrected once in this thread that 1000.2 has a switch with *THREE outs* not 2 as you continue to misinform. Go to post #17 and look at the LNB pictured.


----------



## harsh

RBA said:


> YOU have already been corrected once in this thread that 1000.2 has a switch with *THREE outs* not 2 as you continue to misinform. Go to post #17 and look at the LNB pictured.


How does your sternly worded "correction" differ from what I said in the post that you replied to?


----------

